# Quick Intro from and Australian living in Europe



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just thought it would be nice to introduce myself here before I start scoring info off you guys.
I'm an 32 yr old Ozzie bloke living in Belgium after spending 13yrs in OZ, 9yrs in Holland and another 5yrs in Spain.
Been skiing and boarding since 4yrs old, so not really a newbie, but haven't really got into it that much except the week a year I usually done.
I love riding motorbikes and race locally here on a super bike, but since thats a summer sport, I reckoned I needed to get into something a bit more during the winter.
So I choose to start to get into snowboarding a bit more and have 3 trips planned in the next few months and possibly another one at easter( depends on the snow conditions.
Been To Chamonix, Avoriaz, Morzine, Ellmau, Mayrhofen, hochfugen, Falls Creek, Mt Hothem and I'm going back to Ellmau this yr.

The Reason for joining this forum is due to the fact I used to have my own stuff, but don't any more and am looking to buy equipment again.
So if anyone can help me
I'm 6,1, weigh roughy 200 and ride mostly groomed trails, sometimes off piste and the fun park(mostly rails and smallish kickers, but I would spend 80% of the time ride groomed trails.
I was looking at a Ride Antic/Manchete 161 with the new GNU bindings (step in), would this suit me? I don't need a wide board as I only have size 9.5 boots
I'm also looking for boots and though the burton ION or the 32 Lashers.

What do you guys think?
Any other ideas of info would be great

BTW, I don't have a money tree in my backyard, so don't want to splash a lot of cash, Will be looking to spend +/-700€(I think about 1000$)

Anyway, thats a bit about me, now off to ask plenty of questions


----------

